# Luggage



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

Dumb question here, but what influences your luggage selection? I've traveled with everything from big, generic looking suitcases through to backpacks and rucksacks. What factors influence your choices?

For one, I suppose it's context. If I'm going to stay at a nice hotel where my luggage will be delivered to my room, I will use generally conservative, either black or blue suitcases. 

If I'm staying at a cheap hotel or hostel, it's often a backpack/rucksack. When I was a Cadet, my luggage was a military issue duffle bag. While as a civilian, I have a better choice of luggage but to be honest, a dufflebag is relatively useful. I even bought one on my last trip to haul treasures back home. 

For those of you who have expensive luggage, or who have unique luggage, what factors influence your choices. I don't really own anything too expensive, so I'm okay if it gets beat up. I've traveled with guys who insist on carrying on a 65L backpack and I've known guys who carry on nothing. Do you carry on expensive pieces and put the cheap stuff under the plane?

How/what influences your choices?

Tom


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Volume and functionality. I just replaced my old Samsonite clamshell (non-TSA lock was worrisome) after many years with a wheeled carry-on and the big 29" model. The former for quick trips, the latter for extended stays. I can't deviate from a generic design in black with just enough uniqueness to be identifiable to me. I feel that either something too trashy or too expensive might garner unwanted attention from one quarter or another.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

A grip of hand luggage dimensions should be sufficient for a stay of one week to 10 days. If I had to take more, I would seriously consider having it sent to the hotel by DHL rather than wrestling it through airports.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

For multi-day car trips where I may overnight in a hotel, in addition to my main bag, I pack a small leather weekend bag (LL Bean Signature) with a change of clothes. That way, my main bag stays in the car, and I can just carry the weekend bag into the hotel. I started going with this strategy about 5 years ago and wish I had started sooner...just so much simpler. It has the added benefit of being able to make a dignified entrance into the hotel without tons of luggage in tow.

I don't really match my luggage to the quality of the hotel. I have a large wheeled nylon piece of luggage from Ogio. It has a main compartment and lots of pockets. The many pockets can be used to store items away from other items. For example, I might place shoes in one of the side compartments. 

I also have a large canvas duffle bag (old LL Bean) with one main compartment. This is nice since it is soft and can be stuffed into small spaces but is also large enough to carry a week's worth of clothing. Drawback: no wheels and can get really heavy.

These three items along with a nylon dopp kit compose the majority of my travel luggage.


----------



## GenteelCountryman (Mar 2, 2013)

I have accumulated three sizes of luggage over the years. A large piece for extended stays, medium piece for a week or so and small carry-on size for 2-3 day journeys. All are wheeled to assist in negotiating airports.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Take a look at the Victorinox Swiss Army pieces. They are extraordinarily well thought out and functional.

For example, the piece I have that is a universally accepted overhead compartment dimensioned roller. It has a side zipper for a laptop, located near the back (bottom) of the luggage, so it's well protected and yet easy to remove for security.

Matthew


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

If you're going somewhere for a week or 2 you could carry those suitcases that have a handle on it but if you're going for just a few days you could buy those smaller suitcases.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Ματθαῖος said:


> Take a look at the Victorinox Swiss Army pieces. They are extraordinarily well thought out and functional.
> 
> Matthew


I travel outside the US two or three times a year by plane and stay for at least two weeks each time. I needed a durable piece that could carry a lot so I chose the Victorinox 30" wheeled. It replaced a 30+ year old hardshell that didn't have wheels, a feature that I kind of liked because it kept me in shape while carrying it. The Victorinox retails for $750, I paid $500 on sale, which I think is high for a thin frame covered by a nylon material, but then I think all luggage is overpriced. It has been through hell and high water (it's not waterproof, don't ask how I found out), but has held up very well in the six years that I have had it considering how it has been dragged up countless stone and concrete steps in train and bus stations. It seems that the bigger the luggage you are using, the more clothes you will carry. I thought about trading it for a waterproof nylon suitcase like the new Samsonite, but know that the wheels on mine are pretty sturdy, and don't know about their wheels.

For baggage that I don't check, I have a couple of small, but attractive leather duffle bags in my rotation. I would never check expensive designer or leather luggage on a plane, train, or bus and have to wonder about those who do. How long could it possibly last?


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

I just go with function. I do a lot of 3-5 day trips and almost always use my 17" London Fog drag along. I've figured out how to pack it and it even fits in the Embraer overhead sideways. Its done a million miles with me and still works for me.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Factors (kind of obvious): what all you're carrying, and how you (and other people) are carrying it.

For me, if I'm going by plane on any trip that just requires ordinary clothes and the normal stuff (laptop, limited number of documents, etc.) I have one of those standard-issue rolling nylon bags that are designed to max-out the limit of what's allowed in the overhead bins. If I'm not doing anything unusual, and I'm allowed to do laundry, I could go weeks with that alone.

Some years ago, before those became ubiquitous (and when the carry on limits were more unpredictable), I used to travel with nothing but a briefcase. This requires some compromise, but
- it's worth it just to breeze through the airport, or it was back when the TSA didn't require you to inventory publicly all your bag's contents
- there's some virtue in itself to "simplify, simplify, simplify"*

If other requirements or opportunities present themselves, modify as appropriate. Examples: traveling by car, traveling on foot for long distances carrying a tent and food, a need for various items of sports equipment, having porters available to carry steamer trunks.... In these cases (so to speak), some extra space may make sense, as well as some backpack-esque means of doing the carrying.

As for "style" considerations, I just went with indistinguishable-from-everyone-else's black. The downside, I suppose, is that - given enough opportunities - someone else will almost certainly walk off with your bag eventually. That's not a good thing. So long as you're carrying it on, that shouldn't happen unless someone is very aggressive, drunk, or both. I'm sure some will decry this, but I think the general attitude toward luggage has moved toward the functional in the modern age. A bag that's clearly intended to look snappy and different kind of comes off as an affectation. For your basic bag, that is: you can still go snappy (by my lights) with a briefcase/attache or the like.

_____
*But not so much virtue to that collar, or the hair (facial and otherwise):


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I choose entirely based upon functionality for the trip. If I'm bringing a suit, I always pick something with a nice interior that has special comparments for suits, shirts, shoes, etc. if I'm not bringing a suit (ski/hunting trips, heading to beach, etc), I almost always bring a duffel bag or backpack. We own an absurd amount of luggage - I'm actually not sure why. My wife acquired it.

One thing to note about Victorinox luggage is that is not made by Victorinox. They license their name/symbol to other companies for things other than knives. If you've had good luck with the product then that's great, but I thought that was a bit of knowledge worth passing along.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

pleasehelp said:


> One thing to note about Victorinox luggage is that is not made by Victorinox. They license their name/symbol to other companies for things other than knives. If you've had good luck with the product then that's great, but I thought that was a bit of knowledge worth passing along.


I did not know that and I appreciate the tip. (That is why I'm on here, this board is a wealth of knowledge.) I bought the Victorinox because it had high ratings for durability. Another brand that I think is rated even higher for durability is Tumi, and I was surprised that their prices are more reasonable than Victorinox. The Tumi T-Tech Network Lightweight Long Trip will probably be next for me if mine doesn't hold out.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Take a look at Club Glove (www.clubglove.com). Great stuff, made in the USA, and a huge variety of sizes/shapes/colors.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

blue suede shoes said:


> I did not know that and I appreciate the tip. (That is why I'm on here, this board is a wealth of knowledge.) I bought the Victorinox because it had high ratings for durability. Another brand that I think is rated even higher for durability is Tumi, and I was surprised that their prices are more reasonable than Victorinox. The Tumi T-Tech Network Lightweight Long Trip will probably be next for me if mine doesn't hold out.


I personally don't think it matters much so long as the product works. I only point it out because someone was kind enough to point it out to me. I had one piece of their luggage and I noted to a friend that I hoped the quality was similar to their knives (which I've had good luck with). He told me about the licensing arrangement. Could be that the quality is even higher in the luggage...


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I travel by air at least 12 times a year and have gone through a fair bit of luggage down the years so decent quality stuff I've found to be worth the investment. I've a set of Victorinox Tourbach luggage. I use the 22" for my carry-on short duration trips and a 24" for trips a week or longer. It's very well made and very subtle in terms of branding and that sort of thing - a bit bland and anonymous in fact. That's a good thing, by the way. Victorinox license their brand to a company called the TRG Group for those interested. I have no concern here as most luggage companies outsource the manufacture of their luggage to third-parties. One of the features you pay for with high end bags from Victorinox and Tumi is something of an insurance policy. If my bag fails(zip/wheel/handle break etc.) for whatever reason, they will next day ship a temporary bag pretty much anywhere while mine is repaired or replaced. There is also the trace back service if your back is lost. Never had to call on those services but good to know they're there. A friend of mine did and the replacement service works a treat. I also travel to the developing world a few times a year and I use a Patagonia rolling tote for that. It's almost bomb proof that bag - made from a rubberised canvas type material it's also waterproof. I remember a few years ago - on a trip to the DRC - it coming out from the hold of a small turbo-prop place and packed on top of it was a dead goat wrapped in brown paper and held together unconvincingly with bits of string! It was dripping blood all over the place and any other bag would have had to be incinerated after that! A hosing down and my bag and stuff inside was all fine! It's a mad, mad world out there!


----------



## Zakk (Aug 4, 2011)

I also like using a conservative-colored luggage, but with some distinguishing feature that makes it immediately recognizable when it comes out onto the baggage claim. I've had bad experiences with luggage, so I like to know which one is mine right away. That's a bit difficult when you have a standard black luggage..


----------



## studio253 (Dec 21, 2006)

I fly every week. Usually I have my Tumi carry on and a Briggs & Riley briefcase. When I do need to check a bag I have my Briggs & Riley spinner wheel bag. Briggs & Riley guarantees for life for ANY damages. I bought my Tumi on sale at Rue La La and my Briggs and Riley I have purchased on Sierra Trading Post. Both of those sites saved me a ton of money.


----------



## POLOGOLF (May 10, 2005)

I travel every week for work and I use my L.L. Bean duffel bag or my Eddie Bauer rolling suit case. I am saving up for a Filson or Orvis rolling bag.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

VictorRomeo said:


> I travel by air at least 12 times a year and have gone through a fair bit of luggage down the years so decent quality stuff I've found to be worth the investment. I've a set of Victorinox Tourbach luggage. I use the 22" for my carry-on short duration trips and a 24" for trips a week or longer. It's very well made and very subtle in terms of branding and that sort of thing - a bit bland and anonymous in fact. That's a good thing, by the way. Victorinox license their brand to a company called the TRG Group for those interested. I have no concern here as most luggage companies outsource the manufacture of their luggage to third-parties. One of the features you pay for with high end bags from Victorinox and Tumi is something of an insurance policy. If my bag fails(zip/wheel/handle break etc.) for whatever reason, they will next day ship a temporary bag pretty much anywhere while mine is repaired or replaced. There is also the trace back service if your back is lost. Never had to call on those services but good to know they're there. A friend of mine did and the replacement service works a treat. I also travel to the developing world a few times a year and I use a Patagonia rolling tote for that. It's almost bomb proof that bag - made from a rubberised canvas type material it's also waterproof. I remember a few years ago - on a trip to the DRC - it coming out from the hold of a small turbo-prop place and packed on top of it was a dead goat wrapped in brown paper and held together unconvincingly with bits of string! It was dripping blood all over the place and any other bag would have had to be incinerated after that! A hosing down and my bag and stuff inside was all fine! It's a mad, mad world out there!


Good post. You have just convinced me that my next piece of luggage should be Patagonia.


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

I travel _at least_ 12 times a year by air too and at least the same by high speed train. Most of the time with full business attire for 2 or 3 days. Suit, ties, good shoes and stuff. First decision is carry on or not? Mind you it's stricter in Europe by size and weight than in the US. I try to keep it as light and simple as possible. If I check my luggage I will wear the shoes on the trip plus some basic business wardrobe if my luggage gets delayed somehow. 
I have a big selection of luggage of all sizes. Rimowas (metal) IATA-sized with and without wheels, Luggageworks heavy duty metal frame pilot trolley (as I keep rolling it for miles and miles), some cool rolling jansport backpack, some very nice cheap and sturdy small size ALDI-Plastic-Trolley and just ordered some saddleback waterbag. Let's see how this works.


----------

